# علماء سويسريون يكتشفون اكتشاف سيطيح بنسبية البرت انيشتاين..



## pic2007 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*بعد التحية

لقد اعتقدت أن مشاهدة هذا الخبر من الجزيرة سيهمكم

توصل فريق من العلماء في سويسرا إلى اكتشاف جديد، قد يقود إلى إعادة النظر في بعض قوانين الطبيعة، بعدما أظهرت تجربة أن بعض الجسيمات الدقيقة يمكنها أن تنتقل من مكان إلى آخر، بسرعة أكبر من سرعة الضوء، والتي يعتبرها العلماء الحد الأقصى للسرعة الكونية.
وأكد العلماء أن الجسيمات، التي أطلقوا عليها اسم "نيوترينو"، قطعت مسافة تصل إلى 730 كيلومتراً، أي حوالي 453.6 ميلاً، تحت الأرض، بين مركزين للأبحاث أحدهما في سويسرا، والآخر في إيطاليا، وصلت مبكراً بجزء من الثانية، قبل الموعد الذي حدده العلماء لوصولها، استناداً إلى قياسات اعتمدت على سرعة الضوء.
ونشر علماء المركز الأوروبي للأبحاث النووية "سيرن"، نتائج التجربة المعروفة باسم "تجربة أوبرا" الجمعة، والتي استخدمت فيها أجهزة قياس ورصد فائقة الدقة، لرصد سرعة 15 ألف "نيوترينو"، أثناء انتقالها من مركز "سيرن" في سويسرا، إلى مركز أبحاث "غران ساسو"، قرب العاصمة الإيطالية روما.
وبحسب نتائج الدراسة، فقد فاقت سرعة تلك الجسيمات سرعة الضوء بنحو 20 جزء من المليون من الثانية، أي ما يعادل 60 "نانو ثانية."
وفي تعليقه على التجربة، قال أنطونيو إريديتاتو، الأستاذ بجامعة "برن" في سويسرا: "هذه نتيجة مفاجئة تماماً"، مشيراً إلى أنها "يمكن أن تحدث تأثيراً كبيراً على الفيزياء الحديثة، الأمر الذي يتوجب معه إجراء مزيد من الأبحاث المعمقة في هذا المجال."
وأضاف رئيس فريق إعداد التقرير، قائلاً: "بعد شهور طويلة من الدراسات ومراجعة النتائج، لم نتوصل إلى أي تأثيرات يمكن أن تكون قد تسببت في إحداث تغيير بالقياسات."
وفيما أكد إريديتاتو أن العلماء في "مشروع أوبرا" سوف يواصلون أبحاثهم، فقد أكد على أنهم "سيتطلعون أيضاً إلى البحث عن قياسات مستقلة جديدة، بهدف التوصل إلى تقييم حقيقي لطبيعة هذه الملاحظة."
ويبدو أن الاكتشاف الجديد سيشكل معول هدم لنظرية "النسبية الخاصة"، لعالم الفيزياء الشهير ألبرت أينشتاين، والتي توصل إليها عام 1905، والتي تعتمد على قاعدة أن سرعة الضوء هي أعلى سرعة في الكون، وأنها سرعة ثابتة وليست نسبية.
من جانبه وصف رئيس قسم فيزياء الجزئيات بجامعة "أوكسفورد"، نيفيل هارنيو، نتائج التجربة بقوله إنها "لافتة للنظر جداً جداً، إذا ما كانت صحيحة"، وأضاف أنه "إذا ثبتت صحة هذا الاستنتاج، فإن ذلك سيشكل ثورة في علوم الفيزياء التي نعرفها."
وسيكون هارنيو واحداً من بين مجموعة من العلماء، من مختلف أنحاء العالم، يشاركون في منتدى عبر الانترنت، يعقده مركز "سيرن" بعد ظهر الجمعة، لمناقشة نتائج التجربة.
ويُعد "النيوترينو" أصغر جسيم أولي داخل نواة المادة، وهو أصغر من "الإلكترون"، ولا يحمل شحنات كهربائية، ويندر تفاعله مع المواد الأخرى، ويعتبره العلماء "وحدة البناء الأساسية" في الكون* 

وشكرا


----------



## abbo (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي بيك وعلي كل اعضاء المنتدي
احببت بعد هذه الغيبه الطويله ان اكون في الموعد ولم تخزلني بايرادك هذا الخبر المهم حيث ان الادله علي بطلان القوانين المقدسه تتزايد يوما بعد يوم وهذه المره من من ؟؟؟ وشهد شاهد من اهلها ومن مصدر علمي لا غبار عليه 
سيقفز لي احدهم ليقول ان الامر م يثبت بعد وان وان .....
اقولها وبكل فخر وبكل امل ان ما ظللنا نتحدث عنه ردحا من الزمن من وجود عوالم واجسام لا يمكن رصدها في ظل الامكانات الحاليه وتطبيق قوانيننا العتيقه هذه عليها هو امر واقع لا محاله رضي من رضي وابي من ابي ويتحدث العلماء اليوم عن مصدر خفي للطاقه يتسبب في تمدد وتباعد المجرات ويشكل 75% من كتله الكون المنظوراي اننا لم نستطع رؤيته مجردا ولكن نتلمس نتائجه بالضبط كما يحدث لنا مع الهواء والكهرباء والمغناطيسيه والجاذبيه ... الخ
جزاك الله خيرا اخي بيك فقد كفيتني مؤونه البحث عن الخبر وتحميله ولنا لقاءات اخري مع ادله قادمه بأذن الله ​


----------



## د حسين (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*مهلا يابيك*

تحية طيبة للجميع
لماذا نتسرع ونطلق الأحكام قبل ان نتبين حقيقة الأمر
ان هذا الخبر لايتعارض مع حقيقة نظرية انشتاين التي مفادها بهذا الخصوص : إن أي جسيم لايستطيع ان يسير بسرعة الضوء إلا اذا كانت كتلته تساوي كتلة الفوتون وبالتالي لايمكن لأي جسيم أن يسير بسرعة أعلى من سرعة الضوء إلا اذا كانت كتلته أصغر من كتلة الفوتون ....فإذا كان هذا النيوترينو أصغر من الفوتون ...فأين الخلاف ؟؟؟؟ ... وهذا ما لم نعرفه حتى الآن !!!!!
​


----------



## محمد.المصري (9 أكتوبر 2011)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة للجميع​
> 
> لماذا نتسرع ونطلق الأحكام قبل ان نتبين حقيقة الأمر
> ان هذا الخبر لايتعارض مع حقيقة نظرية انشتاين التي مفادها بهذا الخصوص : إن أي جسيم لايستطيع ان يسير بسرعة الضوء إلا اذا كانت كتلته تساوي كتلة الفوتون وبالتالي لايمكن لأي جسيم أن يسير بسرعة أعلى من سرعة الضوء إلا اذا كانت كتلته أصغر من كتلة الفوتون ....فإذا كان هذا النيوترينو أصغر من الفوتون ...فأين الخلاف ؟؟؟؟ ... وهذا ما لم نعرفه حتى الآن !!!!!​


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

كيف حالك دكتور حسين اتمنى ان تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية

لم اسمع هذه العبارة من قبل "إن أي جسيم لايستطيع ان يسير بسرعة الضوء إلا اذا كانت كتلته تساوي كتلة الفوتون"

و لكن إن أي جسيم لايستطيع ان يسير بسرعة الضوء 
الا اذا كانت كتلة سكونه تساوي كتلة سكون الفوتون تساوي صفر

و كذالك ارى عن هذه المقالة لم تجري عليها البحث بدقة و هذا واضح جدا من الفاظها
فلماذا نعتبرها حقيقة

و لنتابع




pic2007 قال:


> *بعد التحية*
> 
> *لقد اعتقدت أن مشاهدة هذا الخبر من الجزيرة سيهمكم*
> 
> ...




و نلاحظ ان بعض علماء الغرب لم يتأكدو صحتها 

و ايضا الفرق عن سرعة الضوء هو مقدار صغير يمكن ان يكون ناتج عن خطأ في القياس

و لنفترض وجود جسم سرعته اكبر من سرعة الضوء
فهل تتغير قوانين النسبة ؟

نعلم ان النسبية تعتمد على المشاهدة

و ان الضوء هو الوسيلة الشائعة للرأيا
فإذا وجد جسيم سرعتة اكبر من سرعة الضوء فإن قوانين النسبية لن تتغير
لأن سرعة الضوء لن تتغير

و لكن أرى ان قوانين النسبية لا يمكن ان تستخدم لدراسة حركة ذالك الجسم
لعدم وجود انعكاس للفوتونات من ذالك الجسم على المشاهد و تكون هذه المادة مادة مظلمة
لان المشاهدة للأجسام تعتمد على انعكاس الفوتونات التي تسقط على الجسم و تنعكس للمشاهد
فإذا كان الجسم يسير بسرعة اكبر من الفوتون فلا يوجد شعاع منعكس من الجسم فلا يكون هناك مشاهدة
و لذالك طول هذه الأجسام لا ينكمس حيث مستحيل مشاهدة الإنكماش له و ليس لها إلا الطول الطبيعي (في وضع السكون) 
و هي نتيجة النسبية لهذه الأجسام حيث يكون طولها و كتلتها الظاهرية مقدار تخيلى

لاحظ ان كل ذلك على سبيل الأفتراض

وشكرا


----------



## abbo (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> كيف حالك دكتور حسين اتمنى ان تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية
> 
> ...



اخي المصري مرحبا بك ولتسمح لي بتعقيب 
كلامك هذا مبني علي فرض خاطئ وهو ان الاجسام تقاس سرعتها اعتمادا علي الضوء فقط وهذا خطا كبير فهنالك وسائل ادق من الضوء للقياس وخصوصاً في مثل هذه الاختبارات الحاسمه ولنضرب مثلا بالمجهر العادي للتكبير (الضوئي) والمجهر الالكتروني ماهو الفرق؟ الفرق ان المجهر الضوئي يستخدم للأجسام الكبيره نسبياً والتي هي اكبر من الفوتون أما الالكتروني فعكس ذلك ويستخدم لرؤيه الجزيئات الصغيره جداً بوضوح تام ولا يعتمد علي الضوء في عمليه الرؤيا وهذه معده بسيطه جدا ناهيك عن مركز للابحاث يغطي مساحات تتخطي حدود الدول 
ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت


----------



## د حسين (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> كيف حالك دكتور حسين اتمنى ان تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية
> 
> ...



أخي العزيز محمد المصري .. شكرا لك على سؤالك عني فانا بألف خير والحمد لله ..
وشكرا على التوضيح حول الكتلة ... انا اتفق معك دائما ... ولكن هذه المرة فان معلوماتي تفيد ان العلماء لم يتفقوا على ان كتلة الفوتون تساوي الصفر ... ((( وطالما وجد جسيم توجد له كتلة .. هذا منطق حتمي ولكن الصغر المتناهي الى الصفر لايعني الصفر ))))
اخي العزيز بعد ردي السابق خشيت ان اكون قد تسرعت فسارعت الى النت فوجدت ان النيوترينو مكتشف منذ بضع عشرات من السنين ... ويؤكد العلماء أنه متناهي في الصغر ... وهذه التجربة أثبتت أنه أسرع من الفوتون وبالتالي هو أقرب منه الى الصفر ... وهذا يعزز نظرية انشتاين على عكس ما يتفاخر به من يدعون تقويضها ... ولعلمك ان من يحاول تقويض النظرية النسبية هدفه التشكيك في كل العلوم القديمة ليصل الى تقويض قانون انحفاظ الطاقة والمادة وليبرر خرافة المحرك الدائم الحركة المزعوم بالقياس ... واستبعد الخطأ بالقياس لأن النتائج كانت بعد آلاف التجارب وليست صدفة حيث كان علماء الفيزياء دائما ينوهون للصغر المتناهي لـ النيوترينو 
​


----------



## الثعلب2000 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*من جديد ....تعود الحقيقة للظهور ...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
مرة آخرى يظهر شعاع المعرفة الحقيقة ليؤكد الحقيقة و المعرفة الحقيقية القائمة على التجارب والمنطق الانساني الحقيقي بعيداً عن التعصب والمصلحة (التى تحدد كل شئ في عالمنا الراهن ) 
العضويين السابقيين لي بالرد على هذا الموضوع 
( د.حسين ومحمد المصري ) 
من خلال متابعتي لمشاركتكما في المنتدي لحظت انكما لا تريدان ان تؤمنا بالطاقة الحرة (ليس لانها غير موجودة او غير مجدية ) بل لا نكما لا تريدان ان تجهدا نفسيكما في العلم الحقيقي ....
سؤال بسيط : مولد الكهرباء الكل يعرف ان دوران وشيعة حول مغناطيس يولد طاقة لكن لم لا تفني هذه الطاقة ( عدا الطاقة المدخله )الصادرة عن الوشيعة . في الوشيعة نحن لم نولد الكهرباء لانها موجودة أصلاًفي (الايثر- الطاقة المشعة المحيطة بكل شئ ) لكن نحن حرضناها فقط إذا الطاقة الحرة موجودة ولكن لماذا تقمع 
لمن يريد ان يغير نظرته الى العلوم .. ويكتشف الطاقة الحرة اقدم هذه المجموعة تنزيل 
وللذين يريدون ان يعرفوا لماذا تقمع هذه الطاقة عليه قراءة كتاب حقيقة المؤامرة 
دمتم بخير ​


----------



## zamalkawi (10 أكتوبر 2011)

لست مؤهلا للدخول في نقاش حول هذا الموضوع، ولكن لفت نظري كلام يستحق الرد عليه​


الثعلب2000 قال:


> سؤال بسيط : مولد الكهرباء الكل يعرف ان دوران وشيعة حول مغناطيس يولد طاقة لكن لم لا تفني هذه الطاقة ( عدا الطاقة المدخله )الصادرة عن الوشيعة . في الوشيعة نحن لم نولد الكهرباء لانها موجودة أصلاًفي (الايثر- الطاقة المشعة المحيطة بكل شئ ) لكن نحن حرضناها فقط إذا الطاقة الحرة موجودة ولكن لماذا تقمع



ما هذا الكلام يا أخي؟
لو أن دورنا مع الوشيعة هو فقط التحريض وليس التوليد، فلماذا عند سريان طاقة كهربية من المولد نجد أن هناك عزم ميكانيكي معاكس؟
ولماذا نجد أنه -بالصدفة البحتة- مقدار الطاقة المتولدة يساوي مقدار الطاقة الداخلة مطروحا منها المفاقيد؟


----------



## BASH MOHNDS (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ع الطرح الأكثر من رائع .. 

وفي انتظار الجديد


----------



## pic2007 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السادة الأفاضل حياكم الله..

وأشكر بشكل خاص كل من السادة الكرام:
abbo
د حسين
الثعلب2000
zamalkawi
BASH MOHNDS

شاكرا مروركم


----------



## pic2007 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*كالعادة*



pic2007 قال:


> * بعدما أظهرت تجربة أن بعض الجسيمات الدقيقة يمكنها أن تنتقل من مكان إلى آخر، بسرعة أكبر من سرعة الضوء، والتي يعتبرها العلماء الحد الأقصى للسرعة الكونية.
> 
> ونشر علماء المركز الأوروبي للأبحاث النووية "سيرن"، نتائج التجربة المعروفة باسم "تجربة أوبرا" الجمعة، والتي استخدمت فيها أجهزة قياس ورصد فائقة الدقة، لرصد سرعة 15 ألف "نيوترينو"، أثناء انتقالها من مركز "سيرن" في سويسرا، إلى مركز أبحاث "غران ساسو"، قرب العاصمة الإيطالية روما.
> 
> ...


التجربة قام بها علماء من *المركز الأوروبي للأبحاث النووية * سيرن


----------



## pic2007 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

د حسين قال:


> لماذا نتسرع ونطلق الأحكام قبل ان نتبين حقيقة الأمر
> 
> ​


سيدي الفاضل 

ليس من طبعي التسرع أبدا
ولقد اخترت نقل الخبر من قناة الجزيرة تحديدا لسبب
لقد كانت مشاركتي بعد اسبوع كامل من تاريخ اعلان الخبر!!! وسبب استغرابي لهذا الأمر هو أن أحدا لم يشر الى هذا الخبر!!! 
لأني لاحظت أن البعض وخصوصا من " خصوم " الطاقة المجانية لا يعنيه غير كسب النقاش!!!


د حسين قال:


> ان هذا الخبر لايتعارض مع حقيقة نظرية انشتاين
> ​


هذه التجربة تعارض نظرية انيشتاين بكل تأكيد، فقد أظهرت نتائجها سرعة أكبر من سرعة الضوء وهذا غير ممكن حسب انيشتاين وأنصاره

والآن فاننا "نأمل" من جهة ثانية التأكيد على نتائج تلك التجربة!!!
لم لا تكون تلك الجهة هي العرب؟؟ بدل أمريكا أو اليابان؟ أنا أحلم هنا فقط!!!

وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*صور من التجربة*

تحية طيبة للجميع

اليكم صور من التجربة:


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 أكتوبر 2011)

abbo قال:


> اخي المصري مرحبا بك ولتسمح لي بتعقيب


 
و مرحبا بك اخي ابو من جديد

طلما في نقاش بناء فلا يوجد مانع من التعقيب



abbo قال:


> كلامك هذا مبني علي فرض خاطئ وهو ان الاجسام تقاس سرعتها اعتمادا علي الضوء فقط وهذا خطا كبير فهنالك وسائل ادق من الضوء للقياس وخصوصاً في مثل هذه الاختبارات الحاسمه



لم اذكر ان الاجسام تقاس سرعتها اعتمادا علي الضوء فقط
بل ذكرت انها الوسيلة الشائع 




محمد.المصري قال:


> نعلم ان النسبية تعتمد على المشاهدة
> و ان الضوء هو الوسيلة الشائعة للرأيا
> فإذا وجد جسيم سرعتة اكبر من سرعة الضوء فإن قوانين النسبية لن تتغير
> لأن سرعة الضوء لن تتغير




و ماذا عن المجهر الإلكتروني



abbo قال:


> ولنضرب مثلا بالمجهر العادي للتكبير (الضوئي) والمجهر الالكتروني ماهو الفرق؟ الفرق ان المجهر الضوئي يستخدم للأجسام الكبيره نسبياً والتي هي اكبر من الفوتون أما الالكتروني فعكس ذلك ويستخدم لرؤيه الجزيئات الصغيره جداً بوضوح تام ولا يعتمد علي الضوء في عمليه الرؤيا وهذه معده بسيطه جدا ناهيك عن مركز للابحاث يغطي مساحات تتخطي حدود الدول
> ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت


 
المجهر الإلكتروني يستخدم في تكبير الأشياء الصغيرة جدا لتكبير يصل الى مليون مرة
و يستخدم فرق جهد يصل إلى مليون فولت

و كذالك يستخدم الإلكترونات في تحديد شكل العينة 
و لكن الراصد أو المشاهد للعينة لا يرى الإلكترونات حيث لا تدخل عين المشاهد 
بل يستقبلها لوحة فلورسية لتمتص الإلكترونات لتحولها الى فوتونات 


و لكن هذه الطريقة لا تصلح اذا كانت العينة تتحرك 
فإذا كانت العينة تتحرك بسرعة اكبر من سرعة الإلكترونات و اقل من سرعة الضوء فلا يمكن مشاهدة العينه


فما بالك اذا كان اسرع من الضوء

لذلك افترض اننا نشاهد باستخدام الضوء

و شكرا


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته







د حسين قال:


> أخي العزيز محمد المصري .. شكرا لك على سؤالك عني فانا بألف خير والحمد لله ..​
> 
> 
> 
> وشكرا على التوضيح حول الكتلة ... انا اتفق معك دائما ... ولكن هذه المرة فان معلوماتي تفيد ان العلماء لم يتفقوا على ان كتلة الفوتون تساوي الصفر ... ((( وطالما وجد جسيم توجد له كتلة .. هذا منطق حتمي ولكن الصغر المتناهي الى الصفر لايعني الصفر ))))​


 

حسب معلوماتي دكتور حسين ان كتلة السكون للأجسام تختلف عن الكتلة الفعلة للأجسام 

حيث كتلة السكون هي كتلة الجسم وهو ساكن
فلذالك كتلة الفوتون و هو ساكن ( افتراض انه توقف عن الحركة ) تساوي صفر






حيث m0 كتلة السكون و m هي الكتلة الفعلية و v سرعة الجسيم و c سرعة الضوء

اذا كانت سرعة الجسيم تساوي سرعة الضوء فإن المقام يساوي صفر
و حيث لا يمكن تكون كتلة الفوتون ملانهاية فلابد ان يكون كتلة السكون للفوتون تساوي صفر

و تكون كتلة الفوتون كمية غير معينة 
و هذه الميزة توافق ميكانيكا الكم 
حيث لكل تردد ضوئي يقابله كتلة مكافئة و ليس للجميع كتلة واحدة و طاقة واحدة




د حسين قال:


> اخي العزيز بعد ردي السابق خشيت ان اكون قد تسرعت فسارعت الى النت فوجدت ان النيوترينو مكتشف منذ بضع عشرات من السنين ... ويؤكد العلماء أنه متناهي في الصغر ... وهذه التجربة أثبتت أنه أسرع من الفوتون وبالتالي هو أقرب منه الى الصفر ... وهذا يعزز نظرية انشتاين على عكس ما يتفاخر به من يدعون تقويضها ... ​


 
فعلا يا دكتور النيوترينو مكتشف من سنين و كتلة اصغر بكثير من كتلة الإلكترون
و لكن اكبر من كتلة الفوتون و يوجد منه انواع و ليس نوع واحد​

و هذه التجربة هي بداية بحث 
و المقدار الذي اكبر من سرعة الضوء صغير جدا جدا
يحتمل فيه الخطأ النسبي و مبدا عدم اليقين لهيزنبرج
و ليس مثلا ضعف سرعة الضوء ليكون بلا شك​ 



د حسين قال:


> ولعلمك ان من يحاول تقويض النظرية النسبية هدفه التشكيك في كل العلوم القديمة ليصل الى تقويض قانون انحفاظ الطاقة والمادة وليبرر خرافة المحرك الدائم الحركة المزعوم بالقياس ... واستبعد الخطأ بالقياس لأن النتائج كانت بعد آلاف التجارب وليست صدفة حيث كان علماء الفيزياء دائما ينوهون للصغر المتناهي لـ النيوترينو ​


 
في النقطة هذه جزء هام و سؤال واضح

هل اذا كانت النسبية خاطئة فإن المحرك الدائم موجود .................؟

بالتأكيد لا يوجد علاقة .


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الثعلب2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> 
> مرة آخرى يظهر شعاع المعرفة الحقيقة ليؤكد الحقيقة و المعرفة الحقيقية القائمة على التجارب والمنطق الانساني الحقيقي بعيداً عن التعصب والمصلحة (التى تحدد كل شئ في عالمنا الراهن )
> العضويين السابقيين لي بالرد على هذا الموضوع
> ...




الأخ الثعلب هل بحثت عن مشاركات العضو محمد المصري اولا قبل أن تقول ذالك

اخي هل تعلم ماهي كم الكتب من الطاقة الحرة عندي بالعربية و بالإنجليزية
حتى سيكوجين عندي و كتاب خلية جو و فيديوهات المحرك المغناطيسي و عجلات الجاذبية و ...............................
هذا بالإضافة الى اكثر من موقع طاقة حرة

للمعرفة و الإطلاع على ما يفكر فيه اصحاب هذا المبدأ 
و للإجابة على السؤال أهل هم على صواب ؟

و دائما اجد أن من يتكلم في هذا الموضوع
1_ لا يعلم شيء نهائي عن اي شيء 
2_ليس لديه تجربة فعلية او اثبات نظري 
3_يطرحها كفكرة جديدة حتى لو كانت مستحيلة
4_يعرضها بصورة مخفية التفاصيل
5_يعرضها بحيث يكون كلامه مناقض نفسه





و هذه مثال مطابق لرقم 3 ( يطرحها كفكرة جديدة حتى لو كانت مستحيلة )​


الثعلب2000 قال:


> سؤال بسيط : مولد الكهرباء الكل يعرف ان دوران وشيعة حول مغناطيس يولد طاقة لكن لم لا تفني هذه الطاقة ( عدا الطاقة المدخله )الصادرة عن الوشيعة . في الوشيعة نحن لم نولد الكهرباء لانها موجودة أصلاً في (الايثر- الطاقة المشعة المحيطة بكل شئ ) لكن نحن حرضناها فقط إذا الطاقة الحرة موجودة ولكن لماذا تقمع
> لمن يريد ان يغير نظرته الى العلوم .. ويكتشف الطاقة الحرة اقدم هذه المجموعة تنزيل
> وللذين يريدون ان يعرفوا لماذا تقمع هذه الطاقة عليه قراءة كتاب حقيقة المؤامرة
> دمتم بخير​


 
بدأنا ب (لم) سؤال اقتراح و انتهينا ب (اذن)


اين الإثبات يا أخي او الخطوات ام انها خواطر فقط


----------



## abbo (11 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> و ماذا عن المجهر الإلكتروني
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههه نصبت لنفسك فخا وسقطت فيه لتثبت لنا ان الجدال فقط ما يدفعك للرد فكيف سنري اساساً نيوترينوات تنطلق بسرعه الضوء أو غيرها !! اننا نريد قراءات فقط في اجهزه الرصد لتبين لنا موعد وصول النيوتيرنوات هذه ولا نحتاج لرؤيه شئ علي الاطلاق بل فقط الاحساس به بواسطه حساسات موصوله مع ساعه دقيقه جداً لنحصل علي موعد وصول الفيض ليس الا.
وهذه الحساسات لا بد وان تكون من الدقه بمكان للقيام بهذه المهمه الحرجه والتي يصبح استخدام الضوء العادي معها نوعا من اللامعقوليه فهناك بدائل كثيره اصلح لهذه المهمه واكثر اعتماديه. اذ يكفينا هنا مجرد استشعار وصول الفيض النيوتروني فقط وليس رؤيته بالعين البشريه
ولك التحيه


----------



## محمد.المصري (12 أكتوبر 2011)

abbo قال:


> ههه نصبت لنفسك فخا وسقطت فيه لتثبت لنا ان الجدال فقط ما يدفعك للرد فكيف سنري اساساً نيوترينوات تنطلق بسرعه الضوء أو غيرها !! اننا نريد قراءات فقط في اجهزه الرصد لتبين لنا موعد وصول النيوتيرنوات هذه ولا نحتاج لرؤيه شئ علي الاطلاق بل فقط الاحساس به بواسطه حساسات موصوله مع ساعه دقيقه جداً لنحصل علي موعد وصول الفيض ليس الا.
> وهذه الحساسات لا بد وان تكون من الدقه بمكان للقيام بهذه المهمه الحرجه والتي يصبح استخدام الضوء العادي معها نوعا من اللامعقوليه فهناك بدائل كثيره اصلح لهذه المهمه واكثر اعتماديه. اذ يكفينا هنا مجرد استشعار وصول الفيض النيوتروني فقط وليس رؤيته بالعين البشريه
> ولك التحيه


 
اخي أبو لم أقل أن المجهر الإلكتروني يقيس سرعة الأجسام فكيف استنتجت ذلك ؟




محمد.المصري قال:


> و ماذا عن المجهر الإلكتروني
> 
> المجهر الإلكتروني يستخدم في تكبير الأشياء الصغيرة جدا لتكبير يصل الى مليون مرة
> و يستخدم فرق جهد يصل إلى مليون فولت
> ...


----------



## محمد.المصري (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ارفق لكم  تقرير حول تجربة اوبر باللغة العربية

OPERA.pdf

لمن يريد معرفة اكثر

بها بعض الشكوك التي تحيط بالتجربة و بعض التفاصيل


----------



## pic2007 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> ارفق لكم  تقرير حول تجربة اوبر باللغة العربية
> 
> opera.pdf
> 
> ...


حسنا، هل التقرير صادر عن المركز الاوروبي للأبحاث النووية؟
هل هذا التقرير صادر عن جهة علمية معتبرة مثلا؟
أم هو رأي شخصي؟

أم أنه مجرد محاولة التشكيك بمصداقية التجربة اوبرا، وهذا ما يتقنه البعض عادة وشكرا.


----------



## zamalkawi (20 أكتوبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> حسنا، هل التقرير صادر عن المركز الاوروبي للأبحاث النووية؟
> هل هذا التقرير صادر عن جهة علمية معتبرة مثلا؟
> أم هو رأي شخصي؟
> 
> أم أنه مجرد محاولة التشكيك بمصداقية التجربة اوبرا، وهذا ما يتقنه البعض عادة وشكرا.



أتفق تماما!!
من هو كاتب هذا المقال؟
إنه شخص دارس للهندسة الميكانيكية، ويبدو أنه قارئ ومطلع في الفيزياء، ولكنه ليس مرجعية


----------



## pic2007 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة للجميع
> لماذا نتسرع ونطلق الأحكام قبل ان نتبين حقيقة الأمر
> ان هذا الخبر لايتعارض مع حقيقة نظرية انشتاين التي مفادها بهذا الخصوص : إن أي جسيم لايستطيع ان يسير بسرعة الضوء إلا اذا كانت كتلته تساوي كتلة الفوتون وبالتالي لايمكن لأي جسيم أن يسير بسرعة أعلى من سرعة الضوء إلا اذا كانت كتلته أصغر من كتلة الفوتون ....فإذا كان هذا النيوترينو أصغر من الفوتون ...فأين الخلاف ؟؟؟؟ ... وهذا ما لم نعرفه حتى الآن !!!!!
> ​





د حسين قال:


> انا اتفق معك دائما ... ولكن هذه المرة فان معلوماتي تفيد ان العلماء لم يتفقوا على ان كتلة الفوتون تساوي الصفر ... ((( وطالما وجد جسيم توجد له كتلة .. هذا منطق حتمي ولكن الصغر المتناهي الى الصفر لايعني الصفر ))))
> اخي العزيز بعد ردي السابق خشيت ان اكون قد تسرعت فسارعت الى النت فوجدت ان النيوترينو مكتشف منذ بضع عشرات من السنين ... ويؤكد العلماء أنه متناهي في الصغر ... وهذه التجربة أثبتت أنه أسرع من الفوتون وبالتالي هو أقرب منه الى الصفر ... وهذا يعزز نظرية انشتاين على عكس ما يتفاخر به من يدعون تقويضها ... ولعلمك ان من يحاول تقويض النظرية النسبية هدفه التشكيك في كل العلوم القديمة ليصل الى تقويض قانون انحفاظ الطاقة والمادة وليبرر خرافة المحرك الدائم الحركة المزعوم بالقياس ... واستبعد الخطأ بالقياس لأن النتائج كانت بعد آلاف التجارب وليست صدفة حيث كان علماء الفيزياء دائما ينوهون للصغر المتناهي لـ النيوترينو
> ​




عفوا، هل من مصدر لهذه المعلومة: كتلة الفوتون السكونية هي ليست صفرية؟

عندما يعبر الضوء وسط ما، فان سرعته تنقص لذا فان سرعة هذه الفوتونات تكون أقل من سرعة الضوء في الفراغ في هذه المرحلة؟
والافتراض بأن أي جسيم يملك زخم، طاقة حركية وفي نفس الوقت يملك كتلة سكونية صفرية ويحمل شحنة صفرية هو "خرق سافر لقانون بقاء الطاقة"
....

تنص نظرية الانفجار الكبير على أن وقت حدوث هذا الانفجار تعطلت كل القوانين الفيزيائية بما فيها قانون حفظ الطاقة وقوانين الترموديناميك المقدسة!!!
طبعا اعتماد وجهة النظر الرسمية على عاملي "الصدفة" و"العشوائية" لتفسير كامل الظواهر الطبيعية، بدل أن تكون هذه التصاميم هي تصاميم ذكية 

وشكرا.


----------



## abbo (22 أكتوبر 2011)

حتى لو كان تخصصك بعيداً عن مجال العلوم أو الفيزياء فمَن منّا لم يسمع عن النظرية النسبية لأينشتاين؟!
فنسبية أينشتاين كانت خلال القرن الماضي أحد الركائز الأساسية التي بُنيت عليها الفيزياء الحديثة ونظرتنا للكون. ارتكزت هذه النسبية على أساس أن الضوء هو أسرع شيء في الكون ولا يمكن لأي شيء أن يكون أسرع منه، لكن لحظة..
اكتشف العلماء في سويسرا قبل عده ايام أن أحد الجسيمات سارت بالفعل أسرع من الضوء !!
*وما المشكلة في ذلك؟* 
لو كان ما تم اكتشافه صحيحاً فيعني ذلك ببساطة أن بإمكاننا إرسال البيانات للماضي، وأن هذه الجسيمات وصلت لخط النهاية قبل أن تنطلق من البداية أصلاً، أو أنها تحركت في أبعاد أو أكوان أخرى تفوق إدراكنا !!
قد يبدو الأمر “جنوناً” وهي ذاتها الكلمة التي ذكرها العلماء وهم يعلنون اكتشافهم ذاك في مؤتمر صحفي، لكن هذا “الجنون” هو نتائج بحث علمي دقيق استمر لأشهر حتى خرجوا إلينا بهذه النتيجة، وإليكم التفاصيل:
(*ملاحظة هامة:* إن لم تكن قد قرأت موضوعنا السابق عن تجربة سيرن اضغط هنا لقراءة الموضوع أولاً)

قام فريق من علماء سيرن (المنظمة الأوروبية للبحث النووي) بإطلاق شعاع من النيوترونات (جسيمات أولية) بين مركزين للأبحاث تحت الأرض أحدهما في سويسرا والآخر في إيطاليا. تبلغ المسافة بين مركزي الأبحاث 730 كيلومتر وحين قام العلماء بقياس سرعة النيترونات بأجهزة قياس ورصد فائقة الدقة فوجئوا بأنها وصلت أسرع من الضوء!!
تبلغ سرعة الضوء في الفراغ 299,792,458 متر في الثانية وهي السرعة التي يعتبرها العلماء الحد الأقصى للسرعة الكونية (حسب النظرية النسبية الخاصة)، بينما تحركت النيوترينات بسرعة 299,798,454 متر في الثانية، أي أنها تحركت أسرع من الضوء بـ60 على مليار من الثانية !
وهو ما صدم الفيزيائيين والباحثين في تجربة سيرن لأن معنى ذلك هو أن النسبية الخاصة لأينشتاين وكل قوانين الفيزياء الحديثة التي بنيت عليها خاطئة. أي أن نظرتنا للكون بحاجه لإعادة بناء بالكامل!

استمر الباحثون في دراسة هذه النتائج منذ أشهر لظنهم أن حساباتهم خاطئة وكل مرة كانوا يصلون لنفس النتيجة، ما اضطرهم لنشر نتيجة تلك الأبحاث التي وصفوها بالجنونية ليدرسها العلماء حول العالم أيضاً على أمل أن يكتشف أحدهم خطأ ما!
الاكتشاف وإن كان له أدلته إلا أن نتائجه مرعبة لأنها تعني أن فهمنا للكون خلال الفترة الماضية كان خاطئاً!
وللمزيد عن هذا الخبر يمكنكم مراجعة الإعلان الرسمي من سيرن (باللغة الإنجليزية): اضغط هنا


----------



## محمد.المصري (22 أكتوبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> حسنا، هل التقرير صادر عن المركز الاوروبي للأبحاث النووية؟
> هل هذا التقرير صادر عن جهة علمية معتبرة مثلا؟
> أم هو رأي شخصي؟
> 
> أم أنه مجرد محاولة التشكيك بمصداقية التجربة اوبرا، وهذا ما يتقنه البعض عادة وشكرا.



أخي بيك هذا التقرير ليس من جهة علميه معتمدة كما تقول و لكن لم يضع في التقرير شيئا جديدا لكي يحتاج اعتماد من جهة علميه و مع ذلك ذكر لك مصدران معتمدان آخر التقرير


فلماذا تحتاج إلى اعتماد من جهة مع انه لم يقل شيئا جديدا ؟ !!

و الغريب انك اعتبرت انها تشكيك ؟

مع اني وضحت الغرض منها توضيح لمن ليس لديه علم 

لمن يريد معرفة اكثر

و منها توضيح المواضع التي يمكن أن تكون بها خلل

بها بعض الشكوك التي تحيط بالتجربة و بعض التفاصيل[/quote]



محمد.المصري قال:


> ارفق لكم  تقرير حول تجربة اوبر باللغة العربية
> 
> opera.pdf
> 
> ...




أما أنا لم تقنعني النتيجة للأسباب الآتية

١_كونها مجهولة التفاصيل العلمية الدقيقة
هل المسافة بين المركزين ٧٣٠ كيلو متر بدون أي خطأ نسبي في القياس هذا من رابع المستحيلات
و ما هو الخطأ النسبي في الزمن 

٢_كون المقدار الناتج ليس فرقا كبيرا عن سرعة الضوء بخطأ نسبي ستة أجزاء من مئة ألف جزء

يحتمل في الغالب خطأ في القياس

لاحظ انه لم يكن الفرق كبير مثلا سرعته ضعف سرعة الضوء لكان الأمر اختلف

٣_كون النيترينوهات توجد مصادر لها غير المركز الصادرة منه فإن تحديد القادم من المركز يحتاج إلى دقة عالية 

٤ _ كونها من مصدر واحد و جهة واحدة فهي شيء مستجد لم يسمع عنها من قبل يحتاج أكثر من جهة

٥_ و هو الغريب كيف تم الحصول على سرعة النيترينو بهذه الدقة التي لم تحدث في قياس سرعة الضوء
سبحان الله حسبوا حتى الرقم الأخير بدون أخطاء في القياس

و أخيرا لمن رأى انها تجربة صحيحة 

فما هي الأسباب التي اقتنع بها انها صحيحة ؟

ننتظر منه الإجابة


و شكرا



تحياتي


----------



## pic2007 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*سؤال موجه الى الجميع و خصوصا السيد دحسين*



pic2007 قال:


> عفوا، هل من مصدر لهذه المعلومة: كتلة الفوتون السكونية هي ليست صفرية؟
> 
> عندما يعبر الضوء وسط ما، فان سرعته تنقص لذا فان سرعة هذه الفوتونات تكون أقل من سرعة الضوء في الفراغ في هذه المرحلة؟
> والافتراض بأن أي جسيم يملك زخم، طاقة حركية وفي نفس الوقت يملك كتلة سكونية صفرية ويحمل شحنة صفرية هو "خرق سافر لقانون بقاء الطاقة"
> ...


أرجو الاجابة؟ وشكرا.


----------

